# Collar types and colours



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,
It's time to get a new collar for Obi. I like the look of a leather collar but not sure about comfort? His puppy nylon one already looks frazzled, worn and dirty. So, your opinions please! What did you go for and why? 

Also, what colour looks best on a black male dog? 

Thanks
Clare


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Personally I think red is very smart on a black dog.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

agree! red is nice!
Lady just got her new collar yesterday! it is the same as her puppy collar only bigger, I had bought it for her when we first got her...not realizing how small she was...so I had it on hand. It is pink argile


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly had a pink nylon one but it kept coming off so my sister-in-law happened to have a green nylon adjustable clip one but I think we'll change that soon as green isn't her colour and it keeps adjusting itself and becoming too loose.

I agree that red looks lovely on black dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I like red although Wilf has had purple and orange and they both looked nice .... the link on the harness post had some lovely collars x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all my girls have black half checks, then they have black nylon buckle collars for the slip on bandanas.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Red nylon collar, it's her third collar and they have all been red. And I have already got a red one for Rosie. Just look good on black


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Red on black - it really stands out !
Rascal has a red nylon one, Scamp has blue so he looks different but I still prefer red


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I had a nylon collar for poppy but it just kept adjusting it self, despite making it fit around her neck. A friend bought her a pink leather one, though its a bit narrow, so you can't see it on her properly because of her coat. There was also a pink lead in the set which I do NOT use. I use the red lead which was with the nylon collar. There is no way i am walking around Manchester with a dog on a pink lead Lol


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

Monty also is a black cockapoo and were getting a red one for him. Leather or Nylon not sure?


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Leather would be my choice and yes red which you can get, although stiff when new will last longer and in warm weather breathes naturally not so hot around the neck. You can soften them faster by using sadle wax and then rolling it up and then out. Harley has a Nylon one at the moment but will be switched to leather I think, I only say I think as I have seen some Nylon ones that can be personalised and you can have dogs name a telephone number or the vets phone number on. I was considering having my owner is deaf not stupid put on it 
I was reading somewhere that collars should be roughly double the width of your dogs vertibrae this stops any damage to the spine in the neck especially if they are a puller! god I do store some wierd information (think its because there is such a void up there)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Mez-UK said:


> Leather would be my choice and yes red which you can get, although stiff when new will last longer and in warm weather breathes naturally not so hot around the neck. You can soften them faster by using sadle wax and then rolling it up and then out. Harley has a Nylon one at the moment but will be switched to leather I think, I only say I think as I have seen some Nylon ones that can be personalised and you can have dogs name a telephone number or the vets phone number on. I was considering having my owner is deaf not stupid put on it
> I was reading somewhere that collars should be roughly double the width of your dogs vertibrae this stops any damage to the spine in the neck especially if they are a puller! god I do store some wierd information (think its because there is such a void up there)


can you not get the leather ones inscribed with a heat burner or something


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> can you not get the leather ones inscribed with a heat burner or something


I don't know I have never seen them and would think if you can would be very expensive. The nylon ones are just done on the sowing machines they use for doing T shirts.


----------



## abigailla (Jul 29, 2020)

I got a cute rhinestone collar for my dog from from a little company in california, they've got super cute and affordable designer dog collars there are some colorful nylons too that I've had my eyes on.


----------

